# Today on RO



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*Today on RO!*[/align]
[align=center]Â [/align]

[align=left]This is our *first *official Daily Reminder Thread! And although it may not be the same day for everyone, the meaning is still important. If we left anything important that you would like people to think about, please post it here too![/align]

[align=left]Â [/align]



[align=left]Lets all join together in wishing Jan (luvabun) a safe trip home from Canada, in the search for a new home. We hope it was Happy Househunting![/align]
[align=left]Â [/align]

Please send healing vibes for Angela's (naturestee) foster bunny Luna, she undergoes dental surgery today.
Â 


While she hasn't returned, lets hope Slavetoabunny is having fun, and staying safe, on her vacation to the Florida Keys.
Â 


The adorable rex Vin (his slave is TK Bunnies) is recovering from his neuter today, send vibes for a fast healing.
Â 


On a sadder note, please keep Sweetpeasmommy's family in your thoughts today, they will be attending her sister's Funeral Prayer at 10 in Pittsburgh. Our condolences to your family and friends.
Â 


CONGRATULATIONS TO MYBABYBUNNIES! on her 5000th post!!! Way to type! :toastingbuns
Â 

We hope you all take a minute of you days to think about these, and send good wishes/vibes!

Â 

And now for the *'Random Fun Fact Of The Day!'*

_"Licking a stamp leads to the consumption of 1/10 of a calorie!"_

Â 

:biggrin2:

Â 

Thats all for today folks'! Over and Out!


[align=left]Â [/align]

[align=left]Â [/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm gonna make the dog lick my stamps for Christmas cardsthis year. 

WELCOME HOME LUVABUN! We've missed you! 

Good job on 5000 posts MBB! 

Thanks for all the info, Phinnsmommy. We have a lot of people and fur friends to keep in our thoughts today! It's nice to have this right here as a reminder. They are all in my thoughts and prayers today. Especially Sweetpeasmommy and her family for the loss of Christie.


----------



## JadeIcing

I would like to put out there that Teresa is doing so much better. The tilt is currently not visible! :biggrin2:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

This thread is such a great idea! Thanks.

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants

Excellent job! What a great idea! :biggrin2:


----------



## polly

Brill idea 

Well doen MBB on your posts.

and my thoughts are with everyoneray:


----------



## petkeeper

Great idea! 

My best wishes to everybunny!! 

-Only 35 mores days til Christmas....didn't we just put the decorations away? Where has the year gone?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Goodjob on the thread. :] This will be a lot easier for us to see what's going on.

Though, maybe each day you could add a daily picture of someone's bun the board? Like a picture a day? 



luvabun, hope you had a safe trip! Goodluck Luna! Slavetoabunny, you are so lucky to be on vacation! Have fun! I hope Vin is recovering nicely,And I'm sorry for your loss SweatPea..., and congrats MBB!!! And horray for Teresa getting better too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awesome about Teresa! I've been thinking about her! 

*ALSO: Gravy is going to the vet today. binkies is having him checked for what she thinks is cancer.  Let's keep him in our thoughts also.* 

ray: 

We've actually been discussing putting pictures and things in here. I thought maybe we would try to find pics of the bunnies on their days...... make them smaller and put them in the top thread?

We'll be tweaking so if you have ideas please let us know!


PIPP was talking to us about this. I'm really excited to work with Silvie on this project! She's like a little busy bee! zoooooooom....... it's done! LOL! and done really well


----------



## Phinnsmommy

:bump


*Just wanted to BUMP! Its still Teusday!!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We've actually been discussing putting pictures and things in here.


Maybe I shouldinclude a picture everytime I post something. 







_Run Pebbles run...._


----------



## gentle giants

Wow, you're a great photographer! That's a really awesome action shot of Pebbles.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We've actually been discussing putting pictures and things in here.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I shouldÂ include a picture everytimeÂ  IÂ  post something.Â
Click to expand...


PLEASE DO leaseplease:!!!



:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*gentle giants wrote: *


> That's a really awesome action shot of Pebbles.


Thanks Gentle Giants. 






_ISO 320 1/2000 shutter speed F 2.8 135mm_


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> PLEASE DO leaseplease:!!!



Good thing I have lots of pictures. 






_I'm going to sleep good tonight with all this running...._


----------



## TK Bunnies

Those are gorgues pictures! 

How do you get such great shots?!?!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> How do you get such great shots?!?!


Lots of practice and a fast camera.






_UP, up and away ....._


----------



## SOOOSKA

Um NO Stan, it's the model you are photographing!

Just kidding it really is you.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Um NO Stan, it's the model you are photographing!


It's the model. She has so much character. Don't mention how much Super Models are paid though. 






_I'm on the cat walk....._


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What a great idea! I really like it. Sorry to hear about Christie


----------



## Haley

Pebbles is such a super star ink iris:

:sad:On a muchsadder note, I wanted to add that Evey's Sadie passed away early this morning. She was really beautiful. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Haley

Also, I miss Nadia (Honeypot)! :tears2:

I dont know if she ever mentioned it here, but shes in Europe on her honeymoon :toastingbuns

Im so jealous but I hope she and Neil are having a blast!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Sorry to hear Sadie passed away. She was a beautiful bunny. Binky free little girl.







_To Sadie, at Rainbow Bridge....._


----------

